# Kel-lite ROP - In cut-down mag size



## ma_sha1 (May 2, 2009)

Just won a nice Kel-lite 2C on ebay, it has heavy metal body & a metal reflector,
I converted it into a ROP LO running 2x Dx C li-ion. 

The Kel-lite 2C is the one in the middle, size is perfect as is, 
between the cut-down Mag 1D & Mag 1C. 

Very bright & have a nice hot spot. The bulb holder is plastic,
I can run the ROP low for 5 min. However, I'd like to run the ROP
Hi & for longer run time, So I am going to make a Teflon Bulb holder 
once my Teflon rod arrives. For now here is some photos of my Kel-lite ROP Lo.


----------



## phoster (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Kel-lite ROP*

Thanks for the flash(light) from the past. I remember these from the early 70s before Maglite. My brother was a cop and used these in the 3 or 4 D cell versions.


----------



## rockz4532 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Kel-lite ROP*

Do the bulbs come frosted like that?


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Kel-lite ROP*

No, but it's just two minutes work with sand paper.


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Kel-lite ROP*

Take care not to damage the flashlight in any way. C-size Kel-Lites with external metal switches are nearly the rarest model they made. My police light collection's almost at 100 and I've never run across one of those in person.


----------



## kz1000s1 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Kel-lite ROP*

Interesting light. I love the mod, especially since it's reversable. You shouldn't do anything to refinish it either. The original finish has character, besides it geing rare.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Kel-lite ROP*

ABTOMAT, I was wondering whe you'll are going to make a post,
you haven't missed a single kel-lite post, have you? :thumbsup: 

Don't worry, I am taking care of this beauty, it did cost me ~$80 (Incuding shipping) to land her, is that a fare price?

The way I see it, It's in the cut-down mag size & deserves the cut-down mag price range at least. For example, The Mag 1D host on left, host cost ~$100 (Tri Bored for 3x16760, working on 3xP7 project) & the mag 1C the right, host cot $70 (Tail cap bored for 18650, moded for P7 + PWM dimming). Either one of the mag host you can pay & get one anytime, but not the Kel-lite 2C. 

The reflector has some flaws, neck broke-off & I glued it back, do you know where can I get a replacment? I really want to make this one perfect & run with ROP Hi, morden incan for a vintage kel-lite shortie. (Just finished making the Teflon Bulb holder). 



ABTOMAT said:


> Take care not to damage the flashlight in any way. C-size Kel-Lites with external metal switches are nearly the rarest model they made. My police light collection's almost at 100 and I've never run across one of those in person.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Kel-lite ROP*

Thanks, I am not going to re-finish it, I love the look & feel, and the history to it. 

The light was flickering with the switch, I just opened it up & bent the copper contact a bit, an easy fit.
The light is built like a tank, the switch is pretty solid too. My first Kel-lite, now I know why people love it. 



kz1000s1 said:


> Interesting light. I love the mod, especially since it's reversable. You shouldn't do anything to refinish it either. The original finish has character, besides it geing rare.


----------

